# C/O 2020: Virtual Graduation



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

Word is that some big names are speaking into a ceremony for the HS and College C/O 2020 (The Obamas, Lady Gaga, BTS, Lebron James, Malala Yousafzai, etc). 

I think its an innovative and honorable way for them to be acknowledged, as they deserve to be. 

I wanna hear what members of this class think of this 

**It's May 16th on ABC/CBS and other major broadcasting networks at 8 p.m. EST, for the HS seniors and June 6th on Youtube at 3pm EST for college seniors, in case you want to tune in**


----------

